# Show in Kidderminster in November?



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi
Is there going to be a Kidderinster show in November and could I have any details please?
Thankies!!!


----------



## 3felix9 (Jul 31, 2010)

*November Kidderminster breeders meeting*

There will be a show on the 7th-members only so if you're not a member of C.R.E.A.K.S or any other society JOIN NOW. Entry is free for creaks members £5 for others


----------



## skydoc (Sep 3, 2010)

Can you buy animals there or is it just equipment? How do I join CREAKS? Thanks


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I can't find a website for C.R.E.A.K.S so how do I join? Thanks


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hope this helps guys

*MEMBERSHIP

*Family £9 includes 2 Adults 2 children( under 16)

Adult £5 

Under 16 Free

Membership will run till 31 December 2011

*TO JOIN*

first join the facebook group which can be found by typing central reptile and exotic animal keepers society into the search bar

then email or post your details to 

email [email protected]

post to Marc Russon
15 Edge Street
Bilston
West Midlands
WV14 8HS

*Details Required*

Name

Address including postcode

email address

phone number

Membership required

*PAYMENT*

Payment can be taken via cheque made payable to central reptile exotic animal keepers society

or paypal via the email address [email protected] Please also include all details required again in the comments box


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

so its members only ?


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

i can join creaksfor free, than i can get into the show free, woohoo


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

7th november, what times it start 11 right?


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

would help if somone could answer my email for a membership card CREAKS! :2thumb:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

So I guess me and my OH can join as a "family" even if we don't have any kids???


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

jerboa said:


> So I guess me and my OH can join as a "family" even if we don't have any kids???


 

That is correct


----------



## alexmellowes (Jul 31, 2010)

wolves121121 said:


> That is correct


 
hi do you know when i will receive, my membership details and card

thanks alex mellowes


----------



## bonez007 (Oct 25, 2008)

same as above payed for it 2 weeks ago

thanks nic jones :2thumb:


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

Next couple of days membership will be back upto date sorry for all the delays guys


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Marc I think you need to update your signature for the next show :2thumb:


----------



## bonez007 (Oct 25, 2008)

sound mate, just as long as we get it in time for the show :2thumb:


----------



## Siren (Nov 8, 2008)

Have just sent my details via email- will pay through paypal when this has all been confirmed : victory:


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi guys... I know you are busy, but would it be possible to post up the admission times etc all on one thread?

Do you know how many people will be selling this time around, and do you know if there are people selling equipment also.... thanks... J


----------



## tony4k4 (Mar 30, 2009)

if its like last time there will be alsorts there it was ok was disapointed about the quality of geckos there thought there would of been better morphs but ow well lol maybe there will be some great morphs november


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

tony4k4 said:


> if its like last time there will be alsorts there it was ok was disapointed about the quality of geckos there thought there would of been better morphs but ow well lol maybe there will be some great morphs november


 
I do hope you meant selection and not quality Tony! as I was there with mine! and theres nothing wrong with quality of them! :no1: 
I shall be there again with, Rapters, Eclipses, Enigmas. T,albino macks, B,albino macks, Balbino het Radars, Bell albinos, Tremper albinos, Novas, designer Bolds, multi hets, to name a few :lol2:


----------



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

if im not a member of creaks, can i still come along? also, is anybody taking any corns?


----------



## kimg (Jan 15, 2010)

*show*

hi if i have a membership card to pras can i still gain entrance to this show 8)


----------



## inkiepixie (Jun 8, 2010)

I got an IHS "associate member" card at Doncaster in Sept; can I use that?


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*Bugs*

Hi all

We will be there with a range of inverts including mantids, cockroaches, beetles, spiderlings, adult spiders,scorpions etc 
Hope to see plenty of you all there, worth coming to see and have a social natter even if you aren't buying: victory:

Best regards

Graham & Janice


----------



## knotism037 (Apr 6, 2009)

If I join today will I get the membership in time?


----------



## Falkora (Nov 1, 2008)

knotism037 said:


> If I join today will I get the membership in time?


same here please?! : victory:


----------



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

All the tables are now sold out, going to be a great show...


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

Falkora said:


> same here please?! : victory:


Yep everyone who joins before the 5th November will receive there membership cards before the show


----------



## Hants-snakes (Jul 1, 2009)

So, do I NEED to be a member of CREAKS or IHS to gain entry or can we pay 'day membership' on the door like most other shows?


----------



## matty_sol (Jun 28, 2009)

Hants-snakes said:


> So, do I NEED to be a member of CREAKS or IHS to gain entry or can we pay 'day membership' on the door like most other shows?


as far as i no you cant have day membership like other shows, think you have to be a member before hand hope thats right


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

Just a reminder anyone with an IHS associate membership card or are a member of any other reptile, anphibian arachnid society can gain entry to the Kidderminster breeders meeting on producing there valid membership card for £5


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

What's the venue address please?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

wyre forest glades leisure centre
bromsgrove stree 
kiddy
dy10 1pp


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> wyre forest glades leisure centre
> bromsgrove stree
> kiddy
> dy10 1pp


Was told by Simon last night that will receive memberships via email in time.

I Hope that doesn't cause a problem when producing A4 membership papers on the door


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Panic still not got any contact about my membership, Sent e-mail Thursday had a phone call from marc paid within ten minutes, not heard a thing after. What i do ???


----------



## Siren (Nov 8, 2008)

KJ Exotics said:


> Panic still not got any contact about my membership, Sent e-mail Thursday had a phone call from marc paid within ten minutes, not heard a thing after. What i do ???


 
Has it not been emailed to you? Check your junk email box, thats where my partners went : victory:

Got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

What time does it start tomorrow?


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

11a.m. I think?


----------



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

TerrynTula said:


> 11a.m. I think?


Thanks for that:2thumb:


----------

